# Log off Time



## ausman (Aug 1, 2008)

Lately I've been kicked off when posting a reply.

I'm a relatively slow typer and when an answer gets involved seems I can not beat the automatic disconnect.

If you could tell me how long I have to compose a message before being kicked off, that would be helpful to me.


----------



## ausman (Aug 1, 2008)

Happened again after a short time, what is going on.?


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 1, 2008)

Click "Remember Me" when you log on, and it shouldn't matter how long it takes you to type a reply.  (Otherwise it logs you off after 15 minutes.)

This is tracked by a cookie on YOUR system.  Sometimes these cookies get corrupted and cause problems.  For help in dealing with this, see this post in the Troubleshooting section:
Successful login, then asked to log in again

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## ausman (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks. 8910 characters


----------



## isisdave (Aug 2, 2008)

Or compose your reply in Notepad or similar editor and paste the whole thing in at once.


----------

